
Kedro: open-source library for production-ready machine learning code - ggambetta
https://medium.com/@QuantumBlack/introducing-kedro-the-open-source-library-for-production-ready-machine-learning-code-d1c6d26ce2cf
======
arno_v
I’ve spend 10 minutes on this and still have no clue what it actually does.
Seems to be focussed on beginners with very trivial and general tips on Git
and terminal commands.

~~~
stichers
If you're still wondering and/or interested in finding out, there's another
thread with some discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20100492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20100492)

------
stichbury
Saw this yesterday - isn't it trending on Github?

------
kkk129
I like the promotion video.

